# Looking for a hand with an Outer's Hickory Smoker I picked up from a neighbor.



## low n slow

Picked up an OLD electric smoker today and was looking for input on dry vs soaked/ chips vs chunks, and time frame for slow smoking different meats.  This thing is in great shape, mostly had been used to smoke fish.  Outers website did not list smokers any longer just gun cleaning items of course.  I'll fiddle with the thing with some cheap cuts and maybe some jerky.  But if anyone has one or knows a few tips or recipes, would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!

Can't tell what smoker you have, do you have any photo's you could post?


----------



## low n slow

thanks Al, I'll work on the pic.  This little guy is aluminum, 11" x 11" x 24" high.  Element on bottom, 5" smoker pan with handle and 3 racks.


----------



## raptor700

Glad you joined us,

Not familiar with your smoker but I don't soak my chips.


----------



## africanmeat




----------



## red dog

Welcome low n slow. Sounds like you might have a Outers branded version of the Little Chief electric smoker. A pic would help but that's what I suspect. You might google little chief and see if that's what it looks like.


----------



## low n slow

I used to have the Little Chief.  You are right, it is close to that, although the construction is a lot better quality.  I'm heating up some vinegar water in it now with some lump hickory and charcoal to see what temp it gets to.  Vinegar will clean the grates.  So far it has topped out at 180 degrees.  Think I'll order a cookbooklet from little chief - gotta be about the same temp range.

Thanks


----------



## red dog

My first smoker was a little chief. It was great for fish and jerky but because of the low max temps I never felt comfy doing larger cuts of meat and poultry. On a cold day I had trouble getting temps over 100. A friend had one and he built a plywood cabinet for his and replaced the factory burner with a hotplate and was able to control temps better.


----------



## jpats7

New here guys just got handed one of these bad boys wondering if you had any luck with yours?













image.jpg



__ jpats7
__ Jun 8, 2014


----------



## marine1

Just got one from a friend in used, but decent condition.  Read all the above posts, so I guess first things first.  Plug it in and see what the temp gets up to, and doesn't burn the place down.  What should be a realistic temp that this should reach, in lets say 30 minutes.

I'll also look into the Little Chief for some info.

Thanks if you can give me a little help.


----------



## gary s

I started with an ECB


----------

